# Solutions Manuel



## Legacy 176914 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey all, 

I am trying to solve the exercise questions in the book 'VBA for Modelers: Developing Decisions Support Systems with Microsoft Excel.' I can solve most of them, the problem is, I can never check my work because the solutions are not included. 

Does anyone have the solutions Manuel for this particular book, or know where to find it?


----------



## GlennUK (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't have that book, but isn't it supposed to have a CD rom of materials?


----------



## Richard Schollar (Apr 12, 2011)

> Solutions Manuel


¿Que?


----------



## Joe4 (Apr 12, 2011)

Richard,
I think he would be the "hombre with all the answers!".

Seriously, back to the question at hand.
Is this a book that was written by MrExcel?  
If so, I will move this thread to the MrExcel books forum, where Bill can see it.

If not, I would recommend contacting the writers or publishers of the book.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Apr 12, 2011)

Joe4 said:


> Richard,
> I think he would be the "hombre with all the answers!".


 
You really need to have watched the British 70s sitcom "Fawlty Towers" with John Cleese and Jonathan Sacks (aka Manuel) to appreciate my comment


----------



## SuperFerret (Apr 12, 2011)

Richard Schollar said:


> You really need to have watched the British 70s sitcom "Fawlty Towers" with John Cleese and Jonathan Sacks (aka Manuel) to appreciate my comment


 
Love that show! Favourite episode is where he gives the car _*a darn good thrashing!?*_


----------



## Legacy 176914 (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow, I am really taking a beating for misspelling MANUAL. Haha, I have never been very good at spelling. 

The book wasn't written by MrExcel or whatever, it is just a general text book found online. It comes with a CD, but the solutions to the exercises at the end of the chapter are not there. I know a solutions MANUAL exists, but I guess I need to contact the publisher. I thought somebody might already have the PDF or something. But I can see you guys are no help.... Kidding, kidding. 

If anyone finds it, let me know, otherwise thanks for your time at least.


----------



## Joe4 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes, yes, we like to have a little fun now and then.

I'm sorry we can't be more help here, but unless someone who just happens to own that book sees this thread, I'm afraid that there is not much we can do.


----------



## Legacy 176914 (Apr 12, 2011)

No worries, 

I appreciate the responses all the same.


----------



## SuperFerret (Apr 13, 2011)

Is it this one?

http://www.amazon.com/VBA-Modelers-Developing-Decision-Microsoft®/dp/0534380123

As Joe4 suggested, try contacting the original author/publisher as they might be able to send you the solutions.


----------



## Legacy 176914 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey all, 

I am trying to solve the exercise questions in the book 'VBA for Modelers: Developing Decisions Support Systems with Microsoft Excel.' I can solve most of them, the problem is, I can never check my work because the solutions are not included. 

Does anyone have the solutions Manuel for this particular book, or know where to find it?


----------



## Legacy 176914 (Apr 13, 2011)

That one is close, but it's the newer edition. This is the one:

http://www.amazon.com/VBA-Modelers-...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1302730722&sr=1-1

Yeah, unless someone already has the solutions manual, I will probably need to contact the publisher. It just seems weird to put complex exercise problems in the book, but then have no way to check your work. 

Let me know if anything comes up, and again, thanks for your time.


----------

